# Side a/c vent replacement



## 71 Lemans Convert (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a 1971 Pontiac LeMans that my wife helped me adjust the rider side vent. Now the it is broken, is there a way to replace the side a/c vents without taking the dash out? I have replacement vents.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

pull the glove box door
pull the liner
pull the 4 3/8 nuts
the plastic funnel will come off
then there will be 2 little pointy tabs top n bottom gently push up on the top one
and the pivit post for the deflector should clear the 2 prongs on the outer surround
it all comes out the back
and just the black n silver frame surround is in the pad

much easier than the drivers side


----------



## 71 Lemans Convert (Jul 17, 2013)

THANKS, that is awesome. Now how hard is the driver side to replaced? Then I can have two new vents.


----------

